# Front Cocking Serrations???



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

As a general rule, it seems front cocking serrations are more likely to be found on more expensive 1911's. However, some really nice (read expensive) 1911's make it a point not to have front serrations. I also see some knowledgeable 1911 owners state there preference to not have the front serrations. I know some of the advantages of having front cocking serrations (easier press checks, looks).

So the question is: What is the advantage of NOT having front cocking serrations?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

One of the main complaints about front cocking serrations is that they have sharp corners, so they chew up the insides of your nice, expensive leather holsters.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Appearance.

Period


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As *milquetoast* mentioned, they eat up leather holsters. They're not just for appearance, though. They have some function on pistols with optical sights (IPSC, etc.), so the shooter can reach under the slide and still get a firm purchase. I think they are pointless on a pistol with iron sights, though. I've never had a problem press checking a pistol without them.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just to show you how much I know- What is and where is the front cocking serrations??? Is it only on 1911's? I looked it up and found this glock with the front serrstions


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mainly you see it on 1911s, like this one: http://www.arizonaresponsesystems.com/smith/pistol/smithpistol01.jpg. But it can happen to any poor pistol that ends up in a custom shop.

When I took my first course in the "Modern Technique," the instructor taught an overhand grasp of the slide, forward of the ejection port. This was before the forward serrations were common. No one in class had problems running their pistols without the serrations.

Many instructors are getting away from that technique, anyway, and some never liked it.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

So the consensus is: The main reason someone wouldn't want front cocking serrations is to prevent damage to their leather holsters?

Huh. Never would of thunk of that.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> When I took my first course in the "Modern Technique," the instructor taught an overhand grasp of the slide, forward of the ejection port.


Mike does this technique make you turn the pistol to the side? or is it taught with an emphases on the firearm pointed down range?

When watching the gun shows I tivo on TV there is this hipper guy who is really fast on the draw can't remember his name, I think he is sponsored by Blackhawk because I see the big Blackhawk RV behind him. I think I see him clear his weapon with two fingers facing sideways. Always wondered about that.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

James NM said:


> So the consensus is: The main reason someone wouldn't want front cocking serrations is to prevent damage to their leather holsters?


I don't think that's the point. I think the focal point is don't get them if you don't need them, *and* they will chew up your holster. 
I think they may be handy during training when you have bee handling a gun for six hours and are doing you 800 the press check. Still not required and aching, tired, sweaty hands are an excellent training point.
They are minimally functional. They may look cool. That isn't bad, looking cool is a good reason to own them. My mentor disagrees, but I have said before that man has been decorating his weapon since he tied feathers to sticks


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is an outofthebox smith


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Mike does this technique make you turn the pistol to the side? or is it taught with an emphases on the firearm pointed down range?


Picture it like so:

* pistol held in strong hand firing grip (pointed downrange)
* support hand makes a upside-down "U" shape
* support hand comes in from the top (not front) and grasps the slide forward of the ejection port
* grip firmly between support hand palm and fingers and run the slide

I have seen some instructors who prefer the "slingshot" technique, and some (especially those of the "Israeli school") advocate turning the pistol 90 degrees.

I can take some pics of these techniques if these descriptions suck.



> When watching the gun shows I tivo on TV there is this hipper guy who is really fast on the draw can't remember his name, I think he is sponsored by Blackhawk because I see the big Blackhawk RV behind him. I think I see him clear his weapon with two fingers facing sideways. Always wondered about that.


Fastest draw I've seen is Bob Munden, who can draw faster than my eyes can see.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I got it no pics needed. The guy I was talking about is Todd Jarrett
http://www.shootingusa.com/PRO_TIPS/TODD_JARRETT/todd_jarrett.html

I know of Bob Munden. He does some trick shooting also. But little Joe has always been my boyhood hero.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I got it no pics needed. The guy I was talking about is Todd Jarrett
> http://www.shootingusa.com/PRO_TIPS/TODD_JARRETT/todd_jarrett.html


Ah, yes. I've seen Todd Jarrett perform at SHOT Show. The guy is simply amazing. He gives lots of good tips at his performances, and is also a super-friendly and down-to-earth guy.


----------

